
ClickLock: Lock your Mac in just one click - marcosmr
https://clicklock.xyz/
======
morkfromork
The screensaver hot-corners lock-screen already exists.

~~~
marcosmr
Right, I'm aware of that. This is just an alternative for users who don't like
using the hot-corners, the keyboard shortcut, or the touchbar

